# Toxic light bulbs?



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I remember a few years ago when a congressman went on a rant on the congressional floor when he read the EPA guidelines on CFL disposal. There's a video kicking around somewhere with it. 

Found it... here it is:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree. Sucks to breath mercury from a broken lightbulb. I much prefer to breath the mercury from power-plant coal ash. 

-John


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I prefer to get my mercury from the Ahi I just dragged over the transom.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I prefer to get my mercury from the Ahi I just dragged over the transom.


Yeah, that's a damn shame. There's some pretty good looking trout in the streams around here, but you can't (shouldn't) eat ne'er a one.

Does anyone know: Is mercury one of the toxins that builds up in your body over time and never gets flushed out, kinda like lead?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> ...Is mercury one of the toxins that builds up in your body over time and never gets flushed out, kinda like lead?


 Sounds like it's similar, where the body can flush it but because it is a heavy metal it can take months or years to eliminate it, and in the mean time it can cause a lot of health problems.

-John


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

The EPA method doesn't work.... After using that method, the mercury levels were measured a week or so later and still showed levels 25 times higher than the safe amount within 2' of the floor. You know, where babies and pets are.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Does anyone know: Is mercury one of the toxins that builds up in your body over time and never gets flushed out, kinda like lead?


Seems like it, but apparently it's more readily absorbed when inhaled as vapor than ingested otherwise. So long term mercury vapor exposure is what leads to build-up and chronic problems.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_poisoning


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

What I love about all the hoopla over CFLs, is how many people who never thought twice about using T8 or T12 fixtures in their basements, closets, garages, and workshops, seem to suddenly sweat bullets over the prospect of a fluorescent with an Edison base? 

And now for something a little different, a fountain of mercury: 



-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> What I love about all the hoopla over CFLs, is how many people who never thought twice about using T8 or T12 fixtures in their basements, closets, garages, and workshops, seem to suddenly sweat bullets over the prospect of a fluorescent with an Edison base?
> 
> And now for something a little different, a fountain of mercury:
> -John


If they had picked a different angle to film from they could have avoided the surface glare and thus made it look like an actual mercury fountain instead of a normal water fountain reflecting glare.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> If they had picked a different angle to film from they could have avoided the surface glare...


 I think the problem is that this thing is enclosed by glass, so you can only see it form a certain perspective.

Apparently it didn't used to be enclosed, but then it eventually dawned on someone just how much mercury vapor tourists must've been breathing. Whoops.

-John


----------

